# Trivia 4/24



## luckytrim (Apr 24, 2019)

trivia 4/24
DID YOU KNOW...
The actual communication from Apollo 13 was,
"Houston, we've had a problem."


1. Movie Tag-line .....
     'That's because you have big jugs! I mean, your boobs are  huge!
  a. - Dumb and Dumber
  b. - The Cable Guy
  c. - Liar, Liar
  d. - Austin Powers; the Spy who Shagged Me
2. Who won the decathlon at the 1976 Olympics?
  a. - Bob Mathias
  b. - Rafer Johnson
  c. - Dave Johnson
  d. - Bruce Jenner
3. Which of the following is the only set of islands listed in  descending
order from largest to smallest ?
  a. - Jamaica, Cuba, Puerto Rico
  b. - Great Britain, Ireland, Sicily
  c. - Maui, Hawaii, Oahu
  d. - Staten Island, Long Island, Manhattan
4. Which of these artists did NOT have a top ten Billboard hit  with a song
titled 'Crazy' ?
  a. - Kelly Clarkson
  b. - Seal
  c. - Patsy Cline
  d. - Gnarls Barkley
5. He was born on 16 April 1889 in London, England. George  Bernard Shaw 
called him "the only genius to come out of the movie  industry".   Who was he 
talking about ?
6. The year 1968 witnessed several momentous events. Which of  the following 
was NOT one of them?
  a. - The assassination of Martin Luther King
  b. - The break-up of The Beatles
  c. - Russian troops roll into Prague
  d. - The Vietnam War's Tet Offensive
7. Which planet has a moon named Miranda?
  a. - Jupiter
  b. - Saturn
  c. - Uranus
  d. - There is no moon in our system named  Miranda
8. Which former member of the British royal family is  sometimes referred to 
as Fergie?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
A Hinny is the offspring of a male donkey and a female  horse.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. - c
2. - d
3. - b
4. - a
5. Charlie Chaplin
6. - b
7. - c
8. the Duchess of York

CRAP !!
A hinny is a domestic equine hybrid that is the offspring of a  male horse, a
stallion, and a female donkey, a jenny. It is the reciprocal  cross to the
more common mule, which is the product of a male donkey, a  jack, and a
female horse, a mare.


----------

